# R34 GTT and GTR Tail Lights the same ??



## TuLaLiT (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey just I just wondering if theres any difference between the R34 GTT 2 Door and GTR tail lights ?

Thanks boys :thumbsup:


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

TuLaLiT said:


> Hey just I just wondering if theres any difference between the R34 GTT 2 Door and GTR tail lights ?
> 
> Thanks boys :thumbsup:


lol i posted about the headlights recently of the R34...and they turned out different.

ill look into this..
but from memory the rear of the GTR boot is either a fraction wider or longer. so the boot lid is different...so that may affect the tail lights

anyhow, ill keep you posted in what i find.


----------



## TuLaLiT (Aug 16, 2008)

i know the headlights are different but looking at nengun website under nismo GT Tailights , it says its compatible for GTT and GTR but there is only 1 part number

I might pop in to my local nissan dealer and ask them


----------



## goddard (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't think the tail is any different, but the lights are slightly wider where the rear arches flare out more on the GTR.

If you have GTT light covers on a GTR there will be a slight step at the arch.


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

I am looking for a set of GTR covers as from searching people are saying that the GT-R tail covers are a little wider to accommodate the wider fenders.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

or just use some fibreglass to build you gtt ones up a little bit


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Cardiff R33 said:


> or just use some fibreglass to build you gtt ones up a little bit


Ding ding ding, sounds like a plan. Just need some rear wide fenders now for my GTT


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

GTR Tails,








GT-T Tails,








The GTR look to be a little wider indeed.


----------

